# Special Blend magna jacket FOR snowboarding



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, I bought a Special Blend magna jacket and bought it with snowboarding only in mind. I was wondering what you guys thought of this. I used it last time I went, and it seemed to be pretty much waterproof, didn't get any of my shirts under it wet. I understand its more of a shell, so I just layer up under it and its fine. I know its not a snowboarding jacket in specific, but I am a newb to snowboarding at the moment and didnt have $250+ to dish out on a jacket. I mean this one is waterproof, and its special blend, and looks awsome as well (its the green fader flag design, the one with the green tear drops all over it) and I am a east coast rider, so It dosne't get to cold here, at least not compared to places out west, so If I layer up under it its fine.

My question to you guys, is what do you think of my decision? It was orginally a $130 jacket, and I got it on amazon for $80....
Amazon.com: Special Blend Magna Jacket - Men's: Apparel
(lol, just realized that the price went back up to $130, so thats cool cause it was definatly marked down to $80 when i bought it, must have a been a few day sale or something.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

seems like a ripoff if the amazon description is correct. no core venting, no powder skirt, no seam taping.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

yea, to get that stuff though, your gonna have to pay $250+ for a jacket, right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

gotta look harder for deals. everything's on sale in april


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

WM has this jacket for $49 right now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

ahhhhhhhgabe said:


> gotta look harder for deals. everything's on sale in april


yup, but i needed a jacket to get me by for the rest of this season.



T.J. said:


> WM has this jacket for $49 right now.


yup, i saw it too. its aright, i didnt pay the full $130 for it, i got it for $85, so its whatever.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I wouldn't consider it a very good deal. I got my Sessions 2 laye Gortex jacket for $114 shipped to Canada. However, the Magana would be goog for spring boarding but that's about it for up here in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> I wouldn't consider it a very good deal. I got my Sessions 2 laye Gortex jacket for $114 shipped to Canada. However, the Magana would be goog for spring boarding but that's about it for up here in Canada.


I mean, personally, I think its great for this southeast ridding. But I will get a new one after season.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I like it...I might have to pick one up for warmer days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

sparty said:


> I like it...I might have to pick one up for warmer days.


like i said, works great in the weather down here, if it gets to coold (which here there is only to a certain extent it can get cold) i just layer it up and for days like this coming friday when I am going (high of 50!!!) it will be perfect.


----------

